# What's Good About the United States



## crhoades (Feb 7, 2008)

Feb. 8, 2008 - Gary North

Long ago, I decided to take my stand in the United States. I speak the American language in the widest sense of the word. I know how the system works. 
What does the country offer that gives me hope that there is long-term hope for time and money expended here? 
1. A very large free trade zone -- the largest on earth. This has been its #1 economic advantage since 1788. 
2. A tradition of officially distrusting politicians 
3. A tradition of localism (weakening rapidly) 
4. A social order based on eight words: (1) Live and let live; (2) Let's make a deal. 
5. A 40-hour work week (not less) with 2 weeks of paid vacation (not more) 
6. Weak labor unions, growing weaker 
7. Not much envy 
8. Easy creation of small businesses 
9. A tradition of entrepreneurship 
10. Property rights in land 
11. Widespread gun ownership 
12. A secure jury system 
13. The first amendment 
14. A lot of churches -- countervailing power to the state, if pushed 
15. 3,000+ counties -- separate jurisdictions (sheriffs) 
16. Geographical mobility ("Kiss my tailgate!") 
17. A tradition of saying, "You, and who else?" 
18. A million guys nicknamed Bubba 
19. A three centuries-old literature of political resistance 
20. A lot of charitable giving 
21. Habeas corpus 
22. Decent yet varied weather (outside of North Dakota) 
23. Low real estate prices outside of large cities and bubble zones 24. American Marxism (Groucho, Harpo, and Chico)​I have probably missed a lot more.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 7, 2008)

I've worked overseas in totalitarian countries, and in Europe too. When I came back home, I really understood Richard Hugo's line:

What thou lovest best remains American.

What pains me is to see what I saw overseas 20 years ago start to become the norm here. But I'm an American and will always love her as my land.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Feb 7, 2008)

for all her faults, she is a lovely lady...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 8, 2008)

The Puritanboard. 

Good people.

American toilets. Have you ever been over in Europe or Africa?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 8, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> The Puritanboard.
> 
> Good people.
> 
> American toilets. Have you ever been over in Europe or Africa?



...or Asia.


----------



## tellville (Feb 8, 2008)

O Canada!
Our home and native land!
True patriot love in all thy sons command.
With glowing hearts we see thee rise,
The True North strong and free!
From far and wide, O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.
God keep our land glorious and free!
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.


YouTube - Edmonton Oilers Fans sing O Canada


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks, Chris. And that is why some of us criticize bad policies that lawmakers in the US come up with. We love the US and don't want bad things to happen to her. If I really hated the US I would keep my mouth shut.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 8, 2008)

This is for Josh

YouTube - Merle Haggard "America First"


----------



## etexas (Feb 8, 2008)

The USA has Texas! The Crown Jewel of the 50 States!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 8, 2008)

5. uhm, we've never seen two weeks vacation...never. Happy for those of you so blessed. But this is not the norm for many Americans.

6. there are good and bad to these. Study the history behind it (both England and America) and you will understand that it was necessary. Also, for many today, it is a necessary ill.

10. that's subjective in many cases.

13. that's disappearing at an alarming rate.

21. I understand that is disappearing also.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 8, 2008)

tellville said:


> O Canada!
> Our home and native land!
> True patriot love in all thy sons command.
> With glowing hearts we see thee rise,
> ...


Canada's
true function.


----------



## etexas (Feb 8, 2008)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> tellville said:
> 
> 
> > O Canada!
> ...


Brutal! Ouch!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 8, 2008)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> tellville said:
> 
> 
> > O Canada!
> ...



What does that make Mexico? Think about it.....


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 8, 2008)

18. that includes Bill Clinton

ha ha


----------



## CDM (Feb 8, 2008)

Habeas corpus ?

Did you hear about the Military Commission’s Act?

The death of habeas corpus


----------



## etexas (Feb 8, 2008)

In most states where there is no state income tax, like Texas: No sales tax on a Bible!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 8, 2008)

mangum said:


> Habeas corpus ?
> 
> Did you hear about the Military Commission’s Act?
> 
> The death of habeas corpus


Lincoln proved habeas corpus was a farce when he suspended it in the the 1860s, if it can be repealed by executive order then it truly is not existent as it is on loan from the government and not a right.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 8, 2008)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> mangum said:
> 
> 
> > Habeas corpus ?
> ...


And Hillary's just waiting ...


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 8, 2008)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> mangum said:
> 
> 
> > Habeas corpus ?
> ...



Except that his actions were repudiated by the US Supreme Court. _Ex Parte Milligan_, 71 U.S. 2 (1866). True, it was after the fact, but it effectively put the executive in his place. 

It is not a farce. It has taken a few hits recently, and I've publicly howled about it. But it still has power as long as we have even a few judges that remember the common law and the Constitution, and a population that will respect judicial decrees.


----------



## jawyman (Feb 8, 2008)

[video=youtube;KRc8iT_HtxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRc8iT_HtxU[/video]

Sorry it has to be a beer commercial, but I love this commercial.


----------



## etexas (Feb 8, 2008)

Back to what is good about the USA: We can pray for a true revival. I think we should, God might listen to our prayers!


----------



## Stephen (Feb 8, 2008)

etexas said:


> The USA has Texas! The Crown Jewel of the 50 States!



When Texas succedes from the union, after the election of either democrat for President, Clinton or McCain, let me know and I will be joining you.


----------



## etexas (Feb 8, 2008)

Stephen said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > The USA has Texas! The Crown Jewel of the 50 States!
> ...


A Repulic once again.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 8, 2008)

QUOTE=etexas;355168]


Stephen said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > The USA has Texas! The Crown Jewel of the 50 States!
> ...


A Repulic once again.[/QUOTE]


----------



## JohnTombes (Feb 9, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> ...American toilets.



And plenty of them. 

My wife was 7 mos. pregnant on one trip to the UK. She had to 'use the loo' regularly due to the pressure of the baby on her bladder. Of course, being American, the ubiquitous "To Let" signs in London raised her hopes. Few "Toilets" were actually found.  

Mike


----------



## Zenas (Feb 9, 2008)

I have freedom of speech and religion, (for the most part and for the time being...)


----------

